# how to use an attic fan t stat for squirrel cage t stat



## amw (Aug 31, 2012)

good evening fellow do it yourselfers,went down to my local lowes home improvement store today and purchased an attic fan t stat and went by the wiring diagram provided with it and it worked perfectly with my 110 volt furnace blower.this will help control temps in my growroom. i will be posting pics of it along with my geurrilla grow soon.sorry but i have been real busy doing the grows and i am also an hvac service tech[self employed].be posting pics real soon catch yall later


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2012)

:48:


take care and be safe


----------

